# Öffenlicher Bereich > Betrachtungen zur Thaisprache >  Ursprung der Thaischrift

## Joseph

Wer Thai nicht nur sprechen, sondern auch schreiben lernt, ist erst einmal erstaunt, dass es Vokale gibt, die über, unter oder vor dem Konsonanten geschrieben werden. 
Beispiele:
?? (etwa: dii) = gut. Hier ist der Vokal „(langes i)“ über dem Konsonanten geschrieben
?? (etwa: nguh) = Schlage. Hier ist der Vokal („langes u“) unter dem Vokal geschrieben
???? (etwa: pbenn) = sein. Hier ist der Vokal „e“ vor dem Konsonanten geschrieben.

„Coca Cola“ schreibt man in der Reihenfolge „Okka Okla“ wieder.

Vielleicht hat sich jemand gefragt, wer auf so eine Idee gekommen ist? Warum das im Thai so ist und nicht anders (übrigens auch im Burmesischen, Kambodschanischen und bei allen indischen Schriften). 

Nun, der allerletzte Vorgänger dieser Schriften ist die so genannte Brahmischrift. Das älteste Zeugnis dieser Schrift stammt von einer Münze aus der Zeit von 350-300 vor Christus, ist also mehr als 2300 Jahre alt. Längere Texte mit Brahmischrift finden sich aus den berühmten Asóka-Indschriften (Asoka regierte 268-232 vor Chr.). Und alle diese Schriften zeigen schon die charakteristischen Kennzeichen der Thaischrift, um die es hier geht, also Vokale oben, unten, vor oder nach dem Vokal.

Hier mal zwei Beispiele


Die obere Zeile zeigt kaa, ki, kii, etc., die untere laa, li, lii…
Im Thai sieht das so aus, und Ihr werdet feststellen, dass wenn im Brahmi der Vokal unten steht, das im Thai auch der Fall ist… ausnahmslos:

??, ??, ??, ??, ??, ??, ?? 
??, ??, ??, ??, ??, ??, ??

----------


## Enrico

Hast du lusst uns mal das Alphabet beizubringen? Glaube von dir würde ich es eher verstehen. 

Nur wenn du Lust hast

----------


## Joseph

Hallo Enrico, 

es ist nicht so, dass ich keine Lust hätte, für Dich oder Euch etwas hier zu machen, ganz im Gegenteil. Aber –jetzt kommt das große Aber: „Das Alphabet lernen“ ist etwas völlig Anderes als „lesen lernen“. Beides gehört aber zusammen. 

Es gib keinen Fernlehrgang für „lesen lernen“. Lesen lernen kann man, glaube ich, am besten, nach einer analytischen Methode. Das muss in Gegenwart eines Lehrers (Sprechers) geschehen. Die Schritte sind folgende:
1)	Der Lehrer legt einen kurzen, geschriebenen Satz vor, z.B. ???????? vor, ohne diesen auszusprechen
2)	Man vergleicht die einzelnen Buchstaben mit einer Tabelle, die alle Buchstaben enthält
3)	Man transkribiert die Buchstaben: ph-m-r-a-g-kh-u-n
4)	Der Lehrer muss jetzt den Satz auf Thai vorsprechen (etwa: phomragkhun)man spricht den Satz nach und man vergleicht das herausgefundene Buchstabengerüst mit (hier: ph-m-r-a-g-kh-u-n) mit dem Gesprochenen.
5)	Dabei lernt man z.B., dass das „o“ zwischen „ph“ und „M“ nicht geschrieben wird (es ist „inhärent“), man lernt dass der K- und P-Laut behaucht gesprochen werden, man lernt, dass es Tonhöhen gibt und muss versuchen, sie so genau wie möglich nachzusprechen. 

Dann sollte der Lehrer einen weiteren Satz vorgeben, der auf dem ersten fußt, z.B. ?????????,
im 2. Schritt transkribiert man wieder: ä-d-ng-r-a-g-kh-u-n, im 3. Schritt spricht der Lehrer den Satz vor (etwa: dängragkhun), man vergleicht das Gesprochene, das Transkribierte und die Thaischreibweise und lernt, dass „ä“ vor dem Konsonanten geschrieben wird. 

Usw., usw.

Für mich macht es keinen rechten Sinn, „das Alphabet“ losgelöst vom Lesen, Sprechen und Schreiben zu lehren/lernen. Das wäre die so genannte „monographische“ Methode. Man beginnt beim 1. Buchstaben ?, erfährt, dass er wie „g“ ausgesprochen wird, erfährt auch, dass er  ? ??? (etwa: go gai) genannt wird. Vielleicht erfährt man noch ein Beispielwort… 
Dann lernt man den zweiten Konsonanten, geht langsam weiter bis zum letzten, dann lernt man die Vokale schreiben und aussprechen, dann die Doppel- und Dreifachvokale (Di- und Triphtonge) … Ich selbst könnte auf diese Weise nie und nimmer Thai schreiben lernen…

Wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, Enrico, meintest Du diese ‚monographische’ Methode, gewissermaßen Buchstabe für Buchstabe. Da ich diese Methode aber innerlich als Lernmethode für verfehlt halte, möchte ich das auch nicht hier machen.

Ich glaube, man kann hier in D. nur Thai lesen und schreiben lernen mit einem Lehrer. Der einen sogleich korrigiert, wenn etwas falsch schreiben, gelesen oder ausgesprochen wurde…

Sollte jemand ernsthaft mit seiner Frau Thai lernen, die ja keine ausgebildete Lehrerin ist, und es tauchen Fragen auf, die sie nicht beantworten kann oder nicht genauer erklären kann, so kann man ja gern diese Fragen hier posten und ich will sie –*das täte ich dann wirklich sehr gern*- beantworten.

Joseph

----------


## Enrico

Ok, hast recht. Werde dich dann immer unterstützend hinzu ziehen.

----------


## odd

Enrico, schau einmal auf Clickthai.de.

Habe damals zu meiner Deutschlandzeit mein Basiswissen angeeignet.

----------


## Samuianer

Norman meint genauer gesagt click hier: http://www.clickthai.de/_LEXIKON/lex.html find ich auch super...hat auch Luecken, aber was ist schon perfekt.. so auch die Rosetta Stone CD's... hatte dazu hier mal 'n link gepostet zum runterleiern...es gibt so vieles ich habe mit dem hier:http://www.lyndonhill.com/FunThai/CONTENTS.html angefangen... war fuer mich bisher das beste Werk, weil es auch ein bissel' was erklaerte, wie uns Joseph das so schoen macht.   ::  Allerdings ist dat in Englisch, machte mir aber nix da das meine Zweitsprache ist, die ich fliessend beherrsche....

----------


## Tommy

Neben dem Wörterbuch gibt es auch einen kleinen Kurs:

http://www.clickthai.de/Kultur/Sprache/ ... A0110.html

Teilweise sind die Silben mit mp3 Dateien hinterlegt. Es wird gezeigt, wie die Buchstaben "gemalt" werden etc. Mir hat es damals sehr geholfen die Schrift zu lernen. Gut lesen kann ich aber immer noch nicht.   ::  

Ich bin wirklich sehr interessiert meine Kenntnisse der Thaisprache und -schrift zu erweitern und suche gleichgesinnte. Problem ist bei mir teilweise, dass ich oft nicht weiß, wie die Worte korrekt geschrieben werden und deshalb viele Rechtschreibfehler mache. Oft beißt sich auch das gesprochene mit dem geschriebenen. So musste ich neulich von Joseph lernen, dass es ramkaan und nicht lamkaan heißt. 

Aber es ist schwierig für mich Leute mit einem ähnlichen Kenntnisstand zu finden. Entweder sind sie viel weiter oder noch am Anfang.

@Joseph

Ich hatte damals Buchstabe für Buchstabe und Vokal für Vokal gelernt und empfand es nicht verkehrt so anzufangen. Aber jeder Mensch lernt anders. Wo man den Vokal nun hinschreibt, war für mich kein Problem. Ich hatte es einfach akzeptiert, das ein aa hinter dem Konsonant und ein ää vor dem Konsonant steht.

Gruß Tommy

----------


## Joseph

@tommy: sollset Du mal Fragen haben bzgl. Thai, einfach hier stellen und ich werde versuchen, sie zu beantworten... Das gilt natürlich auch für jedes andere Mitglied...

Joseph

----------


## Daniel Sun

Ich hätte da vielleicht auch noch ein Tipp zum Thai lernen...

Vielleicht kennt es ja der eine oder andere Thai zum Selbststudium

Die Bücher und CDs sind nicht ganz billig, aber ich denke das ein recht umfassendes Basiswissen vermittelt wird...nur der innere Schweinehund, den muß man noch überwinden!

----------


## odd

Diesen Sprachkurs kann ich nur empfehlen. Ist einer der wenigen, die ich kenne, bei der der Lernende alle Moeglichkeiten zum Lesen, Schreiben und Sprechen erhaelt.

Am Anfang wird der Aufbau der Thaisprach naeher erlaeutert und auf die (fast) kompletten Ausnahmeregeln hingewiesen.

----------


## Tommy

@Joseph

Kannst du leichte Lektüre als Leseübung empfehlen? Vllt. eine Website?

Und gleich noch eine weitere Frage: Ich kenne das Wort "geng", was so viel wie "gut" bedeutet. Nun habe ich das Wort ???? gelesen, welches die gleiche Bedeutung hat, aber geeng gesprochen werden soll (also mit langem e). Ist es das gleiche oder nicht?

Gruß Tommy

----------


## odd

Heisse zwar nicht Joseph, kenne aber kein kurzgesprochenes 'geng'.

In Thailand gibt es einige Buecher, die ich auch fuer meine Tochter zum Lernen kaufen muss.

Koennte Dir u.U. ein paar Probeseiten per e-mail zukommen lassen.

----------


## Daniel Sun

> ...
> Koennte Dir u.U. ein paar Probeseiten per e-mail zukommen lassen.


Könntest du die auch einfach einstellen? Würde mich auch interessieren...
Denke mal das solche Schulbücher bestimmt auch etwas für den lernwilligen Farang wären.

----------


## Samuianer

> „Coca Cola“ schreibt man in der Reihenfolge „Okka Okla“ wieder.
> 
> Vielleicht hat sich jemand gefragt, wer auf so eine Idee gekommen ist? .


Jau, das frage ich mich immer wieder!

Warum wohl?

Das ist mir bisher nie klar geworden, noch konnte es mir Jemand erklaeren, auch mein Devanagiri (Hindi) Lehrer nicht! (Der konnte gar noch Sanskrit Texte lesen und interpretieren!)

----------


## Joseph

leider muss ich odd in einer kleinen Sache etwas widersprechen: ???? (etwa gäng, tiefer Ton) wird mit *kurzen* Vokal gesprochen, im Gegensatz zu ???? in ?????? (etwa: gääng, fallender Ton, Bedeutung: Muntiak = kleiner in Asien verbreiteter Hirsch). 

Mary Haas sagt in ihrem Buch "The Thai System of Writing": "the vowel ?- plus any of the four tonal markers is normally read short" und bringt zahlreiche Beispiele, darunter an erster Stelle ????! 

Achtung für die Aussprache von ????: unser deutsches "ä" entspricht nicht genau den Thailändischen, ebenso wenig unser "e" 

Beispiele für die Verwendung von 

a)  ???? + Substantiv
?????????  etwa: gängkamnoan= gut im Rechnen sein

b) ???? + Verb
??????? etwa: uadgäng ("geschickt im Angebnen sein") = angeben
???????? etwa: kamoigäng ("geschickt im Stehlen sein") = oft stehlen
???????? etwa: mohohgäng ("geschickt sein im Aärgerlich sein") leicht wütend werden
??????? etwa: löhmgäng ("gut im Vergessen sein") = vergesslich sein

man sagt auch:
?????????? ("geschickt sein nur mit dem Mund") = steckt nichts dahinter 

Was Webseiten zum Lernen von Thai betrifft, habe ich leider keine Erfahrung. 

Joseph

----------


## odd

Wobei wir wieder bei einer der unzaehligen Ausnahmen sind und meine Andeutung zur Thaisprache wieder bestaetigt.

Auf den Bezug 'kurzes' geng meinte ich die schreibweise ??? sprich kurzes 'e', also in diesem Fall ?????. In der Tat nach zahlreicher Diskussion zu Hause wird geng tatsaechling kuerzer gesprochen.

----------


## Joseph

Zur Frage von Samuianer habe ich folgendes gelesen:
Nehmen wir an, jemand erfindet eine Schrift. Unser "g" soll ein Kreuz darstellen. jetzt muss er die Vokale a,aa,e,ee,i,ii,o,oo,u,uu (und noch "am", eine Art Nasalisierung) darstellen. Dazu wählt er wie in meiner Tabelle für "k" und "l" dargestellt, kleine Striche, die er an die Balken des Kreuzes anbringt, ist der Vokal kurz, hängt er (im Prinzip) einen kleinen Strich an, ist der Vokal lang, hängt er zwei Striche an. 
Bei der Vielzahl der durch kleine Striche anzuhängenden Vokale bleibt gar nichts Anderes übrig als alle Möglichkeiten auszunutzen, also oben, unten, rechts und links etwas anzuhängen. Man kann noch sagen, wenn zwei Vokale hintereinander stehen, steht zwischen beiden ein "o"..., man kann auch sagen, wenn ein Konsonant allein steht, denkt man sich das kurze 'a' dazu. Dadurch hat man zwei Notwendigkeiten, einen Vokal durch Strich darzustellen, eingespart. Also bleiben noch 8 Notwendigkeiten, etwas durch kleine Striche darzustellen...

Später dann, als sich die Schriften in verchiedenen Gegenden Asiens in verschiedene Richtungen entwickelten und verselbständigten, ist es z.B. im Thai aber auch in vielen anderen Sprachen so weit gekommen, dass man die Vokale nicht mehr an das Konsonantenzeichen anhängt, sondern getrennt schreibt. So wurde aus dem kleinen linken Strich der Volkal "oo" links vom Konsonant...

Joseph

----------


## Samuianer

Ja, soweit ist das schon klar, blieb letztendlich (scheinbar) keine andere Moeglichkeit, daher die "schrille" schreibweise wie dein Beispiel "Okka Okla" - Coka Cola....daher die schrille Aussprache von "Farang-Begriffen" wie "Sprite" - Sa-pa-reit oder Sa-pa-getti - Spagetti oder Ice=Ai (Ei) House= Hau...verschaerft wird es dann bei Worten wie "Schwarzwaelderkirschtorte"....   ::  


Noch was zu :???? "khaeng"
Das laengere "Gae:ng" duerfte eher auf: ??? (Thai-Curry Zubereitung) zutreffen.

----------


## odd

Anderseits der Buchstabe ? besitzt eine Vierfachfunktion.
Er kann
*still (stumm) sein ???yu (sein, wohnen)
*am Wortanfang als 'a' ?????? anuban (Kindergarten)
*am Wortanfang als 'o' ???? obrom (ausbilden)
*in der Silbenmitte als 'o' ??? son (unterrichten)

Was mich aber manchmal stoert oder irritiert. Der Vokal vor dem Konsonant wie z.B. ?, ?, ? wird teilweise erst bei dem 2. Konsonat wirksam.

Beispiel
Der Ket Phrakanong ???????Ich wuerde Phrakonong lesen.

----------

